# Anyone bikepack with full suspension?



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry—this may be a really stupid question...but does anyone bikepack on a FS bike? I just went through most of the "Show us your rig!" thread and didn't see a single photo of a FS bike.

If the answer is "no," is it just because you can't put a frame back between your legs on an FS bike? Or does the added weight destroy a rear shock?

Several people have said "Use what you have and GO!" I only have a FS bike. :=/

Scott


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't, but if you look at some of the rougher routes such as the Arizona trail (the aztr is going on now!) Or the Colorado trail, a good portion of folks run full suspension. Personally, I don't ride rugged enough routes to warrant full suspension and am a bit of a Luddite, so I run fully rigid.

From my understanding, packing does get a bit tighter with full suspension, but there are some routes where it is the best option and you sort out the space for pesky items like food and water.

Typed on my phone. Pardon the autocorrect.


----------



## desert_rider (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey Scott
I have one bike, a full suspension with a cross country geometry. I have done bikepacking without any significant issues. Would a bike dedicated towards bikepacking be more ideal? Sure, but I don't have that kind of disposable income. I used a handlebar bag, seatbag, gas tank, and camelbak mule, and was able to carry all I needed. And, in regards to frame bags, there are custom bag builders (Rogue Panda), that do make frame bags to fit around the rear suspension. 
The only issue I ran into was that if I had my rear suspension set to trail or descend mode (using a fox float CTD), I would have rubbing of the rear wheel and seat bag when going through rougher terrain, which was probably more of an issue of me not adjusting the pressure in the rear shock well enough. In "climb" mode, I had no issues with the seatbag and rear wheel rubbing. I couldn't see the added weight being an issue for the rear shock as long as you adjust the air pressure for added weight - I know there are some big guys riding the same rear shock as me, and the added weight of my gear does not come close to what their riding weight is.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Plenty of examples here.

Depends on what you've got and what your terrain is. If you want to build a rig specifically for bikepacking, a hardtail or rigid bike makes a lot of sense because of the extra space in the frame for a frame bag and the storage that goes along with it. If you have a full suspension, you can still fit a frame bag in it. Revelate makes a bag specifically for my bike (Salsa Bucksaw), even though there's not a lot of room in the frame.

If you're talking about warm season trips, though, your gear loadout can be extremely small and lightweight, so you may be able to make do with very little. I know for a single overnight, I really don't need much, and can get away with relatively little in the way of extra bags.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I can only lower the saddle with the dropper post about 40mm, but I'm working on that.


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yup. Just add air as necessary to the shock and fork and have fun.


----------



## morrissey.mt (Mar 20, 2016)

Bradym77 said:


> Yup. Just add air as necessary to the shock and fork and have fun.
> 
> View attachment 1065647


How do you like the kada tail bag? I found them on amazon yesterday and thought it looked to be a solid first seat bag.

Sorry for the thread hijack

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

morrissey.mt said:


> How do you like the kada tail bag? I found them on amazon yesterday and thought it looked to be a solid first seat bag.
> 
> Sorry for the thread hijack
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I originally had version 1 of this and the inner liner fell apart. I talked about it here on MTBR and BikeWagon responded that the newest version fixed that problem and made the straps larger. I got the newest version and love it.

I use some Revelate frame tape on the seatpost and with it there is almost Zero back and forth sway even with my hammock, tarp, and clothes in it. It's definitely heavier than a lot of other bags but for the money it's worth it (as long as you get the newer version).


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Please don't bikepack with FS. Your bike will explode, your dog will run away, and someone will run off with your woman while you're gone and leave the freezer door open so you'll find all your ice cream melted and lonely when you finally hitch a ride home.

Obviously you must do your part for the economy, your relationships, your home, and your sanity, and buy a bike dedicated to that thing you get to do only a handful of times a year. And make sure you've got all top-flight kit or else You're Doing It Wrong™- you can count on the internet to point out where your mistakes were made in this regard.

You're welcome.


----------



## Alma (Oct 23, 2014)

I found bikepacking with a FS a relief. The downhills where a lot more fun. See my latest video:


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

verslowrdr said:


> Please don't bikepack with FS. Your bike will explode, your dog will run away, and someone will run off with your woman while you're gone and leave the freezer door open so you'll find all your ice cream melted and lonely when you finally hitch a ride home.
> 
> Obviously you must do your part for the economy, your relationships, your home, and your sanity, and buy a bike dedicated to that thing you get to do only a handful of times a year. And make sure you've got all top-flight kit or else You're Doing It Wrong™- you can count on the internet to point out where your mistakes were made in this regard.
> 
> You're welcome.


No! Not the the ice cream. Say it ain't so.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Look at the setups on bikepacking.net.

bikepacking.net > Personal setups

Plenty of FS setups there.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Lots of bikepacking courses will be more comfortable and fun with FS for sure.
For me I prefer HT because there are a lot fewer things to go wrong with the bike from pivots to the rear shock and I like the feel of a hardtail when climbing out of the saddle. I certainly wouldn't let the type of bike you have keep you from bikepacking.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies—glad to hear I wouldn't be shocking the bikepacking community on a FS bike. 

The issue of "rear tire rub" is definitely something to be aware of, though I've pulled one of our kids on a WeeHoo third-wheel with my FS bike and it was fine (but I did keep the shock locked).

Scott


----------



## scotthill67 (Jun 27, 2016)

SWriverstone said:


> Thanks for all the replies-glad to hear I wouldn't be shocking the bikepacking community on a FS bike.
> 
> The issue of "rear tire rub" is definitely something to be aware of, though I've pulled one of our kids on a WeeHoo third-wheel with my FS bike and it was fine (but I did keep the shock locked).
> 
> Scott


 Thule offers an option that works with most rear suspension designs. i used this on a 600 mile bikepacking trip in Iceland.













All I had was my all-mountain setup so I had to get creative. The downside to this rack design is that panniers don't work well on very rough terrain due to the magnetic attachment on the sides. (I modified some rain proof Nashbar front panniers to work withe the Thule rack.) I have strapped a drybag full of gear to the top and it seemed to handle the rough terrain well.


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

rocky mountain sherpa
Sherpa | Rocky Mountain Bicycles


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Only reason to go with a hardtail is:

-it's all you have.
-you need massive gear or water stowage, and the more-open triangle of a HT gives you that.

For 'mountain bike' trips I prefer FS. For desert/remote/soft-surface trips I typically take a fatbike (hardtail) with 29+ wheels and tires.


----------



## Yuval11 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Here My Kona HI HI trial DL*

Hi
The frame bag are done by my wife


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

You obviously have to pack light or carry the stuff elsewhere if you don't have much framebag space. Certainly doesn't mean you can't tour on a FS bike. It's a good challenge and will help you travel lighter even if you do have more space for gear. :thumbsup:

Here is a 3 day route trip report:

https://vikapprovedblog.wordpress.com/2016/08/11/sunshine-coast-bikepacking/










You can fit a frame bag into some pretty small spaces. If you pack them with heavy items like tools it can lighten the load on your body.


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

Speaking from experience via my customers, bikepacking on a full suspension is getting more and more popular. I've had multiple people buy bags for a hardtail, then come back a few months later because they decided to ride their full suspension instead.

I don't actually have one to try it out myself, but I will soon (Guerrilla Gravity Trail Pistol, stoked!). I haven't had a FS since my last one got stolen several years ago - I've just been running a 29er hardtail.

Said hardtail became a commuter recently and the Trail Pistol is going to take over pretty much all trail riding, day trips and bikepacking alike. Figured I need a new bike for testing dropper-compatible seatbag prototypes, etc. I might have some fun on it too, but don't tell the IRS that.  Definitely a work bike. Right...

That said, I do have two things helping me with that decision. First that I live in AZ and we have a higher percentage of singletrack in our bikepacking trips than a lot of places. Second that I have really lightweight and compact gear, and usually leave the tent at home. I figure if I can go no-backpack for 2-3 days with a hardtail, then I can go 2-3 days on an FS with a backpack.

And bringing a pack makes sense anyway, for the trips I want to do (mostly overnighters and 3-day trips on the BCT and AZT). For road riding I love riding without a pack, but for bikepacking on trails it's actually preferable to take some weight off of the bike IMO.

Also, Yuval11: that fabric is rad!


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Here's my FS rig for an S24. I used a small backpack and no frame triangle bag.










Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

My wife's small 29er setup.


----------



## Ntmboy (Nov 10, 2010)

connolm said:


> Here's my FS rig for an S24. I used a small backpack and no frame triangle bag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the gas tank setup?


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

Here is a picture of my latest setup for FS bikepacking. I now have an OMM Little Mule instead of a seatbag so I have full use of my dropper post. The one pictured is a prototype but the production model just has a different way of attaching the support legs.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*Gas Tank setup*









Mostly Cheap Amazon stuff. Back to Front.

The seatback bag (Currently on sale at Bikewagon):
Kada Ratt Pak

Closest to the seatpost:
Eleven81 Triangle Bag (no longer available)

Further up the top tube:
Anyget Top Tube Frame Bag

Bushwacker Diablo Bag

Handlebar Bag:
Sunlite Utili-T (not waterproof)

The Ratt Pak is quite large and holds a lot of stuff. Next largest is the Sunlite Handlebar bag. The Anyget bag holds a bit too but beware the bag is split in two on one side. The Diablo and Eleven 81 are pretty small. I carry my tools and spare tube the Eleven 81. I carry my cell phone, GPS, and snacks in the Diablo.


----------



## Ntmboy (Nov 10, 2010)

The Anyget is a nice use of space. Would be nice to see some of the specialty bag makers come out with a quality waterproof version...hint hint.



connolm said:


> View attachment 1110118
> 
> 
> Mostly Cheap Amazon stuff. Back to Front.
> ...


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

It needs to be pretty snug up on the head tube otherwise I hit it with knees through the pedal stroke.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I think most of what I have read/heard about is that people don't want to worry about the extra maintenance issues that could happen. More parts to break =more things that could cut the trip short. But I would suppose that someone who has ridden an FS bike would know what they would need to keep it going, and is probably not fearing that aspect

I could not comment on how they would ride b/c I have only been on a FS bike twice in my life. I do know that I felt like I was not getting as much "bang for the buck" on peddling the thing on ascents, and it was not loaded with anything. I have been a fully rigid rider all my life so I just don't prefer all the squish in back

Just my thoughts


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Ride what you have and always remember. Sometimes the best solution is the simplest. That's one reason why I stick to a hardtail and tried and true components.


----------



## halcyon99 (May 29, 2012)

I used to be into lightweight bikes - the lightest I could afford with front suspension only. I probably would have wound up on a cyclocross bike, but I messed up my lower back. Now I have a full-suspension Salsa Spearfish. I live in Marin and I initially felt kind of embarrassed to get a full suspension bike - most of the riding I can do is on local fire roads. But, it was very helpful for my back. I haven't taken the bike on an overnight trip with camping gear yet, because I became pregnant right after I got it. I'll need to wait until my daughter is older before I go away overnight. Salsa sells frame bags that fit the full-suspension spearfish.

For me, it is important to be able to lift my bike and put it over my shoulder (at least without the camping gear, but ideally with the camping gear too). I loved being able to easily throw my road bike over my shoulder when I bike commuted to work - getting around large crowds in some narrow areas, getting around construction, etc. I feel that helps me navigate a lot of things that are beyond my skill level to ride over when mountain biking. To get this kind of lightness with full-suspension is expensive... Maybe it would be cheaper to invest more in working out with weights at the gym, but women don't usually develop a whole lot of arm strength naturally. I saved up and got my bike to a decent weight, but now I have to get rid of the pregnancy weight on me


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

halcyon99 said:


> ... Maybe it would be cheaper to invest more in working out with weights at the gym, but women don't usually develop a whole lot of arm strength naturally. I saved up and got my bike to a decent weight, but now I have to get rid of the pregnancy weight on me


It certainly makes a difference to have a bike you can herf around, especially on really big days. And yeah there's a limit to what a gal can do with weights compared to the guys. But I'd still recommend lifting (you can do it at home) as it really helps in so many ways both on and off the bike.
I'm pretty much equally fluffy before and after baby, so... good luck on that one, lol.


----------



## Endless Trails (Apr 10, 2016)

I prefer to use my hardtail for bikepacking due to its simplicity and pedal efficiency, but occasionally I use my fs aswell.

This is from a 10 day solo fully self supported backcountry trip here in Sweden. Fitting a 2p-tent, all the food, enough extra clothes and spares was hard! I had to crank the rear suspension pressure up to max and wouldn't have mind a few extra PSI in there


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Endless Trails said:


> I prefer to use my hardtail for bikepacking due to its simplicity and pedal efficiency, but occasionally I use my fs aswell.
> 
> This is from a 10 day solo fully self supported backcountry trip here in Sweden. Fitting a 2p-tent, all the food, enough extra clothes and spares was hard! I had to crank the rear suspension pressure up to max and wouldn't have mind a few extra PSI in there
> 
> ...


where was this in Sweden? Sweden is a bucket list place for me to visit, and if i could ride there...double bonus!


----------



## Endless Trails (Apr 10, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> where was this in Sweden? Sweden is a bucket list place for me to visit, and if i could ride there...double bonus!


Jämtland in northwestern Sweden, I didn't actually finish that trip. My frame broke from fatigue, a common failure of the Meastro Linkage appareantly on Giants bikes.

There are tons of opportunities to bikepack in sweden, either the (sometimes very rocky) trails in the mountains in the northwest or on the low land hiking trails throughout the country. Swedens Right of Public Access give you the right to access, travel over and and camp on private property so you can go pretty much where ever you want


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Yep..*

and this also serves as my day in day out trail bike. Love it! And my bike packing is trail based ...not road.
Rocky Mountain Sherpa
with Porcelain Rocket seat,bar, and frame bags.








The bar roll contains tent, sleep pad, and ground sheet in an OR dry bag, while front pack has odds & ends like helmet light, mini tripod plus whatever I like to access readily from energy bars to toothbrush and cutlery and MIO Sport liquid concentrate.
The frame bag carries all the bike related items ie spare tube, typical tools, tire & shock pump, some shock cord to hang food in a tree at night, a bit of Muskol in bug season, etc.
The seat bag has my JetBoil stove/cook kit and my clothes.









Arcteryx backpack contains Sierra Designs Backcountry Quilt, PUR water filter, coffee mug, the food bag (I dehydrate my own meals), my Kindle,and 2 to 3 camera lenses. There is a also a 2 litre water bladder. The left side outside pocket is perfect for bear spray and the right side one for my phone. I carry my Sony a6300 camera in a very small CaseLogic bag secured to the Arcteryx chest strap.









MEC Spark UL1+ tent with Thermarest Neoair Xlite and SD Backcountry Quilt









Rocky Mountain Mug 
The bike empty is 30 lb. Loaded it is 50 lb

more pics...
https://goo.gl/photos/Ud3NhJMCPwrPK6oL7

Cheers!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Endless Trails said:


> Jämtland in northwestern Sweden, I didn't actually finish that trip. My frame broke from fatigue, a common failure of the Meastro Linkage appareantly on Giants bikes.
> 
> There are tons of opportunities to bikepack in sweden, either the (sometimes very rocky) trails in the mountains in the northwest or on the low land hiking trails throughout the country. Swedens Right of Public Access give you the right to access, travel over and and camp on private property so you can go pretty much where ever you want


Hmm. That all sounds awesome! That right to Public Access thing is cool, but don't land owners get worried about people screwing up their property? Or is that just something we have to only worry about in America....selfish people f-ing up stuff that is not theirs...


----------



## Endless Trails (Apr 10, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Hmm. That all sounds awesome! That right to Public Access thing is cool, but don't land owners get worried about people screwing up their property? Or is that just something we have to only worry about in America....selfish people f-ing up stuff that is not theirs...


Ofcourse, some land owners doesn't like it and there are some restrictions like you are not allowed to drive an ATV or motocross, even on your own land unless its for work purposes. But overall it works really good, occasionally some junkeis set up an camp somewhere and trash that area but its fortunately quite rare


----------



## angelo (Sep 3, 2004)

verslowrdr said:


> Please don't bikepack with FS. Your bike will explode, your dog will run away, and someone will run off with your woman while you're gone and leave the freezer door open so you'll find all your ice cream melted and lonely when you finally hitch a ride home.
> 
> Obviously you must do your part for the economy, your relationships, your home, and your sanity, and buy a bike dedicated to that thing you get to do only a handful of times a year. And make sure you've got all top-flight kit or else You're Doing It Wrong™- you can count on the internet to point out where your mistakes were made in this regard.
> 
> You're welcome.


Very cute.........


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Endless Trails said:


> Ofcourse, some land owners doesn't like it and there are some restrictions like you are not allowed to drive an ATV or motocross, even on your own land unless its for work purposes. But overall it works really good, occasionally some junkeis set up an camp somewhere and trash that area but its fortunately quite rare


yeah. We have that problem with junkies/squatters etc anyway. Gonna start looking at some possible trip ideas here for the next few years!


----------



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

Here is one of my favorite videos of a bike packing expedition with full suspension: 




I would love to do a trip like this one!


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

My bike packing buddies and I all have FS rigs. FS definitely provides more opportunities for mechanical failure but over many years of bike packing they have proven to be amazing reliable with very little going wrong. However. a couple of days ago, my mate did snap a shock mount bolt. Luckily we were able to replaced it with a bolt from the stem top cap and keep going. We do carry some suspension related spares but the spare bolt was too short. Luckily enough the stem cap bolt was longer.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

I've done several trips on my FS rig...mainly because it's either that or my SS.
I did have a custom bag made by JPaks LLC but he was awesome to deal with and I don't think it was that expensive.


----------



## nyzeta (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm up in the mountains for a couple of days with my FS and a light backpack. Try to keep the total weight added to about 20lb. On my hard tail I got the same problem. The wheels are too light weight to add anything more than myself. No 50-70lb luggage. I'm using the ExtraWheel trailer to load up my bike. I had a plan adding that to my FS as well, only problem was that you'll need a 10mm QR for the fittings. So I'm going with my HT when I add the trailer.


----------



## werkinit (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm interested in your down tube bag. Could you give me a great deal of detail on it please? I am thinking of making one that is about the size of a water bottle close to the crank, and tapers to the head tube.


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

So I haven't gone bikepacking on this rig yet (In fact I haven't actually taken a full day off of work yet this year, just afternoon rides here and there). But new bike, with a new set of bags. The answer to your question is an emphatic YES to full suspension bikepacking:


----------



## jonathanpierce (May 16, 2012)

Looks sick, just sent you an e-mail. This is exactly what I had in mind for my Pistol, and I'm crossing my fingers that yours is a medium as well...


----------



## Lieven (Dec 11, 2006)

Fully loaded Salsa Spearfish out for a three-day two-nighter stint. Would do for longer rides as well.

CCC MTB by Lieven Loots, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2007)

Im looking for the biggest waterproof seat pack that will provide 6.5" or 16.5cm rear tire clearance. Or a dry bag harness system similar to Mr. Fusion. Any recommendations?


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Im looking for the biggest waterproof seat pack that will provide 6.5" or 16.5cm rear tire clearance. Or a dry bag harness system similar to Mr. Fusion. Any recommendations?


If you have a full suspension bike with a dropper post, then I would go with an OMM Little Mule. The one pictured is a prototype, I have since gotten the production model which attaches the legs with less material. With the Little Mule the tire clearance is built in and you just have to adjust the bag size so that there is seat clearance.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Welnic said:


> If you have a full suspension bike with a dropper post, then I would go with an OMM Little Mule. The one pictured is a prototype, I have since gotten the production model which attaches the legs with less material. With the Little Mule the tire clearance is built in and you just have to adjust the bag size so that there is seat clearance.
> 
> View attachment 1150587


What bike is that? Steel frame? Looking at getting a steel frame FS 29er as my next bike.


----------



## bmoney (Jul 12, 2007)

Here is my ride. It's old and it's on 26er's but it works. This is just from an overnight trip but other than food this is good for as long as I'd like.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

I'm surprised so few people dont just go with a backpack and leave the bike alone. Two years ago I decided to get into this and purchased a 50L pack and UL gear. I was quite surprised to find even at 55lbs(test weights) I had no trouble with the up high mass and weight. BTW, I weighed a whopping 140lbs at the time(and 64 yo).

I will admit that at one point I fell over on an off camber stop and well, I got up without taking the pack off but I was down for a couple minutes figuring out how to get up from a heads down position. Yes, I could have just popped the pack off but I wanted to know. 

Truth is I LIKED the backpack and now at 40lbs its very managable. There are several advantages to this: the bikes feel doesnt change, you can hike with your gear available instead of sitting on your bike, your gear is mostly protected(unless you fall) unlike bar and fork mounted bags and it requires no specialty gear or setup. 

About the only issue I see is one cant put gear on the top of the pack and you need one with a low enough height to allow helmet clearance in back.

For me its by far the best answer to how to bike camp but then again I'm crazy enough to have bought a Canfield "ONE" v2 to ride uphill(yes its my camping bike).


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

I should add, if you do go with a back pack, pay particular attention to how it ventilates and distributes weight. I use an Osprey Stratos 50 which only touches your back at the shoulder blades and hips. In between there is a gap up to 2" for serious airflow and wicking of sweat. And like all good backpacks, you can adjust it to put nearly all the weight on your hips, the whole rig is super stable and has almost no tendancy to shift in any direction even during downhill antics/jumps.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Wow, you must have one tough a**! :eekster:

In any case, you are backpacking on a bicycle, not bikepacking. 

I tend to use both, but only 6-8 lbs. on my back, and 15-20 lbs. on the bike.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Yes*

https://photos.app.goo.gl/AClbGIYYLTkYK4yV2


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

Swissam said:


> What bike is that? Steel frame? Looking at getting a steel frame FS 29er as my next bike.


It's a Waltworks 120mm full suspension 27.5+ bike. It's kind of a waste to make a full suspension bike out of steel since full suspension bikes don't really utilize the "magical" ride qualities of steel, but it works fine. There are some other pictures of it up higher on the page. And here is a thread about the bike:

http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/waltworks-27-5-120mm-full-suspension-bike-1003945.html


----------



## jhickssc (Dec 12, 2014)

*Any idea on rack weight*

That looks slick, seems better placement than the seat bag. Any idea on the weight compared to a seat pack?


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

The OMM Little Mule and a bag would end up weighing a little more than just a seat bag. The weight is lower and you can get on the bike a little easier. I think the big advantage is being able to drop the seat without any clearance problems. If I had a hard tail with a dropper post I might be tempted to go with a Little Mule instead of a seat bag. It is lighter than a regular rear rack since it doesn't have any provisions for attaching saddle bags, and it is also not built as heavy as a rack that you would be putting saddle bags on. The bag that the gear goes in can be quite a bit lighter than a seat bag since it doesn't have to have straps attached to it. You can even use a much lighter bag for a short trip than you would use on a long trip.

I think it is just a little easier to use. With a seat bag you have to get something that is the right shape and squishy to fit in the narrow front part of the bag, and then get everything all in there and compressed and then roll up the seal. You can use a dry bag for the rack, or if you are not worried about water you can just use a regular stuff sack. In either case you can use a bag that is too big which makes packing easier and gives you some extra room if you need to carry more stuff on some part of the trip. But in either case it is not something that you want to be getting into in the middle of the day.


----------



## jhickssc (Dec 12, 2014)

Welnic said:


> The OMM Little Mule and a bag would end up weighing a little more than just a seat bag. The weight is lower and you can get on the bike a little easier. I think the big advantage is being able to drop the seat without any clearance problems. If I had a hard tail with a dropper post I might be tempted to go with a Little Mule instead of a seat bag. It is lighter than a regular rear rack since it doesn't have any provisions for attaching saddle bags, and it is also not built as heavy as a rack that you would be putting saddle bags on. The bag that the gear goes in can be quite a bit lighter than a seat bag since it doesn't have to have straps attached to it. You can even use a much lighter bag for a short trip than you would use on a long trip.
> 
> I think it is just a little easier to use. With a seat bag you have to get something that is the right shape and squishy to fit in the narrow front part of the bag, and then get everything all in there and compressed and then roll up the seal. You can use a dry bag for the rack, or if you are not worried about water you can just use a regular stuff sack. In either case you can use a bag that is too big which makes packing easier and gives you some extra room if you need to carry more stuff on some part of the trip. But in either case it is not something that you want to be getting into in the middle of the day.


Thanks for the additional information and feedback. The dropper post functionality seems like selling enough reason for this. I tried a Revelate Pika on my 29+ for my first trip the other week and the dropper could not be used at all and had some tire rub issues as well. I ordered the black dragon bag from bedrock that had good reviews, but I am limited to 5-7L for it and am kind of skeptical how much of the dropper I can actually use. This bag was about the same price as the rack and weighs in at a pound I think. Figured the rear rack may weight 2lb, hopefully not more than that.


----------



## jhickssc (Dec 12, 2014)

I reached out to them and it sounds like it may definitely work. Trying to figure out total weights on the racks now.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

Using the super precise step on the scales with bike part method, my Little Mule weighs exactly 1.4 pounds. Thats for the 29" version, with the 29+ legs it would be a little more.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 12, 2004)

I think this is a good option. I rode a Scott Spark with a seatbag on my last trip and had to do almost all of it locked out or the rear tire would rub my seatbag on compression. Couldn't even consider a dropper.


----------



## AK Clyde (Sep 10, 2018)

*FS bikepacking with BOB Ibex*








While it's not purist backpacking, I went with the BOB Ibex suspension trailer and the Trek Full Stache. Worked really well on rooty single track, . 4 quarter mile pushes up some grades too steep for me to ride weren't too bad. Don't know how I'd feel about having get over fallen trees or bushwhack with the rig, but it could carry a small chainsaw! Broke 3 spokes on this 44 mile RT ride on the Resurrection Trail in Hope AK (drive side, rear), machine made wheels? 28 spokes? I would like to see 36 spoke wheel options on not-so-cheap adventure rigs like this, Trek.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

Very cool, I like it.



AK Clyde said:


> View attachment 1218133
> 
> While it's not purist backpacking, I went with the BOB Ibex suspension trailer and the Trek Full Stache. Worked really well on rooty single track, . 4 quarter mile pushes up some grades too steep for me to ride weren't too bad. Don't know how I'd feel about having get over fallen trees or bushwhack with the rig, but it could carry a small chainsaw! Broke 3 spokes on this 44 mile RT ride on the Resurrection Trail in Hope AK (drive side, rear), machine made wheels? 28 spokes? I would like to see 36 spoke wheel options on not-so-cheap adventure rigs like this, Trek.


----------

